# what is this code all about??



## arunks (Oct 24, 2006)

plz tell me the code given below in my blog is in which language...is it php or asp or perl or what???????/





> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "*www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shaunak (Oct 24, 2006)

Its english! 
Seriously its a CSS style sheet. Its used to keep all the pages in a site similar looking. more like a "theme" for the website.
Peep in here


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree with shaunak


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 24, 2006)

Actually, this seems to be an HTML page from the DOCTYPE

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "*www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
```
At the top of it is CSS. Can you see the <style type="text/css"> and </style> tags? Everything in between the two is CSS.

Everything else (at least most of it) is HTML. But wait, its not pure HTML, I can see some custom tags in between like  <Blogger>, <BlogDateHeader>, etc. And what are those $BlogDescription$, $BlogTitle doing in there?? So it seems like XML but I am not too sure!  DAMN!! There's so much more to learn!!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 24, 2006)

Isn't it some stylesheet for some theme of a blog?


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 24, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Isn't it some stylesheet for some theme of a blog?





> /*-----------------------------------------------
> Blogger Template Style
> Name: Dots Dark
> Designer: Douglas Bowman
> ...



_Listen Learn _-Ben (Lost Season 3 Epi 1)


----------



## satyamy (Oct 24, 2006)

its an HTML Code with CSS


----------



## mehulved (Oct 24, 2006)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> _Listen Learn _-Ben (Lost Season 3 Epi 1)


I don't see Lost


----------



## iMav (Oct 24, 2006)

its a template which normally is a mix .... css with a flavor of html added to it similar to phpbb2 templates


----------



## arunks (Oct 24, 2006)

thanx for info guys..


----------

